# طرق تشكيل المعادن(التشكيل بالدرفلـــــــــــــــــة)



## إلى فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني أقدم لكم كتاب قيم جدا باللغة العربية عن موضوع تشكيل المعادن بالسحب والقص والطرق والدرفلة ........الخ
وهو مترجم من مراجع أجنبية متعددة والكتاب موجود على الرابط التالي احكموا بانفسكم:
*الرابط هو :
http://www.zshare.net/download/5311730074b8ea85/*​ 

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## إلى فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط هو :
http://www.zshare.net/download/5311730074b8ea85/


----------



## أثرى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الخير اللي عم تدخلو على الموضوع بس اعطونا رأيكم كونوا فاعلين


----------



## yahiakm (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد المبارك (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غدير النور (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيد الشريف (8 يناير 2010)

*تقبل مروري*


----------



## osmanko2003 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا ....


----------



## ابو خاالد (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## الملك آرثر (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الملف بس لم يفتح عندي ولا أدري ما السبب


----------



## إلى فلسطين (11 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم حاول تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى وإذا لم يفتح ارسل لي ايميلك على الخاص لأرسله لك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## على هارون (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

إلى فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني أقدم لكم كتاب قيم جدا باللغة العربية عن موضوع تشكيل المعادن بالسحب والقص والطرق والدرفلة ........الخ
> وهو مترجم من مراجع أجنبية متعددة والكتاب موجود على الرابط التالي احكموا بانفسكم:
> *الرابط هو :*
> *http://www.zshare.net/download/5311730074b8ea85/*​
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس عبدالله (إلى فلسطين)
كتاب ممتاز وباللغة العربية .. 

اشكرك على الكتاب ..

بارك الله فيك ووفقك .وجزاك خير الجزاء.​


----------



## midowahba (27 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ديدين (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة
بس يا ليت تضع هذا الملف على 4shared.com أو rapidshare.com أو depositefiles.com أو hotfile.com أو filefactory.com أو أي موقع آخر محترم .

تحياتي . . .


----------



## mohamed shmran (18 أغسطس 2010)

جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## حمودة تو (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
شكرا .
شكرا ....*​*
*


----------



## محمد الجحيشي (10 فبراير 2011)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك لاني بالحقيقة كنت اعمل بشركة تتعامل بهذه الطرق


----------



## mezohazoma (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله يجزاك الخير
*​


----------



## habibo ahmad (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## walid85 (11 يناير 2012)

*كتاب جد قيم جزاك الله عنا كل خير*:20::20::20:
​


----------



## obied allah (11 يناير 2012)

يا ريت اللى عرف يحمله يرفعه على رابط تانى لانه مش شغال عندى ارجوكم لانى محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## نظير زنداح (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة:
هل ممكن تصنيع صامولة دعامات الباطون وهى من الحديد الفولاذ وليس الحديد الزهر ، هل يمكن تصنيعها بالتشكيل على الساخن بواسطة مكبس هيدروليكى ؟

الصامولة قطرها الخارجى 77مليمتر
القطر الداخلى 57 مليمتر
ارتفاعها 40 مليمتر
المادة ؟ حديد فولاذ قابل للتشكيل ع الساخن 
المكبس هيدروليكى او كرنك او حسب ما تقترحونه.

بعد التشكيل ستم عمل السن الداخلى.
تستخدم الصامولة فى حديد دعم الاسقف بين ماسورتين السفلى ثابته و الثانية طويلة تتحرك لمسافة 20 سنتمتر للعيار.
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## mr.teli (21 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر لك ياقمر 
وانا الحين ادرس الدرفلة والسباكه الرملية شكراً ياقمر*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2012)

error 404 no file
please use 4-shared
or mediafire
thank uoy for your effort


----------



## أمين بكري (6 فبراير 2012)

انا اعمل على مشروع تخرجي يتعلق بدراسة تصميمية لستاند الدرفلة
في هذا الكتاب الكثير من الامور التي قد احتاجها عند كتابة الصيغة النهائية للمشروع جزاك الله خير
ولمن لديه اي استفسار عن عمليات الدرفلة ......... انا جاهز


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (7 فبراير 2012)

لم أـمكن من الدخول على الرابط لاأعرف أين الخطأ


----------



## على هارون (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## obied allah (10 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت ارفعه تانى


----------

